# St Simons Speckled Trout Report 4-9-11



## jackstraw (Jan 3, 2011)

Spent a couple half days exploring new water with Michelle. The water clarity is excellent, with temps running up towards the upper sixties. We threw artificials both days, sticking to lip divers and jigs with plastics. Caught some decent flounder both days, a pile of blues and ended up with 6 nice trout today, including an 18 and a 20 incher. The fish finally seem to be spreading out to their normal spring/summer spots. Its still probably wise to run and gun til you find them, and don't stick around long if they quit biting.


----------

